# Super Stroke putter grips



## One Planer (Aug 6, 2013)

Having had one fitted for about a week now I thought I'd post a review on my first impressions of the latest craze in putter grips. 

I've suspected, for a while, that the stock Pistolero grip on my Scotty cameron was too small. Not because I have particularly big hands, but I do have long fingers. I popped in to see my pro regarding this subject. After a little discussion he suggested I took a look at the Super Stroke range of grips, and what a range they have!

I had a play with the entire range in the shop, just the grip in my hand. The 1.0 was a nice grip but a little small. The 2.0 felt really good, tried the 3.0 which felt a little big, but I thought it merited a further check. Didn't like the Fatso. It felt very thick and cumbersome and any putt I hit had very little to no feel. After a bit of discussion it was narrowed to two grips. The 2.0 and the 3.0. 

My pro has a 2.0 fitted to his Ping ANSER, and there was a second hand Scottsdale on the rack in the shop with a 3.0 grip fitted. I took these two out to the practice green and hit a few putts.

After many balls putted I decided  the 2.0 gave the best results and had one fitted on the spot. I really was the impressed. 








The grip is excellent. The material used in the grip has an excellent feel to it. It's quite strange as its not too soft, nor too hard, comfortable would be a good description. It gives a good feel in the hand and offers, in my view, good 'feel' on a putt. The 2.0 doesn't feel numb or lifeless when it comes to judging distance and gives excellent feed back through the stroke.

The traction pattern in the grip I find excellent. It offers plenty of grip in all conditions I've played in. 







Another aspect of the grip I really like, is the non-taper design. Unlike a standard grip, the Super Stroke doesn't taper out towards the base of the grip. I find this helps with not only my grip pressure, but also with the grip feeling more comfortable in the hands. The only slight downside is that the grips lack of taper causes the grip to over hang which I find catches on the inside of the top cuff on the bag. 







The 2.0 grip doesn't have a problem fitting into the putter divider section of a bag either. The Mizuno Aerolite WP I have doesn't have the biggest divider for a putter but I still no issues getting the grip in and out of the bag. 

In conclusion, I'm very impressed with the grip. The overall feel and comfort of the grip in my eyes is the best currently on the market. One note of caution I would add with these grips is don't buy without trying. I was convinced I needed a 3.0 when reading the sizes on their website. Having tried them however, the 3.0, as I said above, felt a little too big and compromised on the feel of the putt through the stroke. I would suggest that you seek out a stockist that carries the full range and try them all, preferably on a putting green, to see what suits you and how you putt the best.

If you want any more info on these grips, here's the link to the Super Stroke website:

http://www.superstrokeusa.com/products/#.UgFMw8u9KSM


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice one buddy, I think I am going to get one and stick it on a cheap putter to give it a go. I think they have a very interesting feel.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 7, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Nice one buddy, I think I am going to get one and stick it on a cheap putter to give it a go. I think they have a very interesting feel.
		
Click to expand...

They really are a fantastic grip Al'.

They aren't cheap by any stretch (Â£20-Â£25), you could argue over priced, but in my case, the 2.0 has certainly helped, so I find the cost acceptable.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 7, 2013)

Gareth said:



			They really are a fantastic grip Al'.

They aren't cheap by any stretch (Â£20-Â£25), you could argue over priced, but in my case, the 2.0 has certainly helped, so I find the cost acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

You can get them for about Â£14 if you hunt around.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2013)

CVG and Fragger both have oversized grips on their putters

And I can't stand either of them......the Grips that is...

They just feel completely wrong in my hands but it seems to work for them.
Definitely an acquired taste...


----------



## One Planer (Aug 7, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			You can get them for about Â£14 if you hunt around.
		
Click to expand...

That's not too shabby at all!!

Well worth a punt then :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 7, 2013)

Imurg said:



			CVG and Fragger both have oversized grips on their putters

And I can't stand either of them......the Grips that is...

They just feel completely wrong in my hands but it seems to work for them.
Definitely an acquired taste...
		
Click to expand...


Would you say you have seen an improvement in both there putting over that period Ian?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2013)

Frager - Yes
He used to flick his wrists after the ball and you simply can't do that with the Cricket bat sized grip he has
CVG - not sure - he always misses on the left side, always has and probably always will......


----------



## CMAC (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice review Gareth, I like the look of the SS grips.

Weren't you fitted for your Scotty? Grip would have been a factor the fitter included I would have thought?


----------



## One Planer (Aug 8, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			Nice review Gareth, I like the look of the SS grips.

Weren't you fitted for your Scotty? Grip would have been a factor the fitter included I would have thought?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was fitted Colin, you're quite right.

The size of the grip was taken into consideration. When I was fitted, I was using a grip that had both my hands close together, almost side by side, towards the butt end of the grip (... Where it's thicker). Hit some balls, felt good, didn't bother to change.

When I moved to a more conventional grip about a month ago, with one had below the other, my right hand was no longer towards the butt of the grip. As a result, the grip felt very thin in my hands. As I said above, I dont have the biggest hands in the world, but do have long fingers and this made the stock Pistolero grip 'feel' too thin.

The Super Stroke 2.0 isn't offensivley big (... Like a Fatso or 2Thumb), It's not massivley bigge than a midsize grip but is just about big enough to feel comfortable in my hands. I think the non-tapering design also helps here.


----------



## BTatHome (Aug 8, 2013)

Winn also do larger grips, and they even have a small taper on the end (rather than the abrupt end that the SS ones have), so for people that prefer the look of a normal tapered end but still want the SS style of non tapered under the hands.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 8, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			Winn also do larger grips, and they even have a small taper on the end (rather than the abrupt end that the SS ones have), so for people that prefer the look of a normal tapered end but still want the SS style of non tapered under the hands.
		
Click to expand...

I understand the non taper is for a good reason..


----------



## BTatHome (Aug 8, 2013)

If your properly fitted for your putter length then having a full non-taper would be no different to using the Winn version. The tapered part of the Winn is only the very bottom 2 inches, so unless you hold your putter at the very bottom of your grip then it wouldn't be any different.


----------



## two-clubs (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice review there.

Thinking of trying one of these myself - any updates from current users, are you still in love with it?


----------



## One Planer (Oct 3, 2013)

two-clubs said:



			Nice review there.

Thinking of trying one of these myself - any updates from current users, are you still in love with it?
		
Click to expand...

Still very happy with the grip TC.

Putting is a little more consistent, except inside 3ft at the minute, but that's moe down to operator error 

The one thing I will add is this.

If you practice your putting quite a bit, as I do, ten the grip does tend to discolour quite quickly. As of yet it's not too bad, just  that the pristine whiteness has gone and is now slightly off white.

It's fairing well when buffeted by other grips in the bag. There has been, literaly, no black rubbing off on to the white of the grip. There are a few rub marks from grips snagging, but no colour transfer.

As I say. Still very impressed with the grip and well worth adding IMO.


----------



## Scotty_Tom (Oct 3, 2013)

apparently Tiger is tying one out at the presidents this week.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 3, 2013)

I had one fitted to my reserve Scotty a week or two back, love it, find it really comfortable, it's in the bag (for now )


----------



## One Planer (Oct 3, 2013)

Scotty_Tom said:



			apparently Tiger is tying one out at the presidents this week.
		
Click to expand...

I'll believe that when I see it.

He's used the Ping man grip for as long as he's been a pro, I believe.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 3, 2013)

Gareth said:



			I'll believe that when I see it.

He's used the Ping man grip for as long as he's been a pro, I believe.
		
Click to expand...


Never got my head round that.... How to Nike put up with it, it would be easy to make one the same...


----------



## One Planer (Oct 3, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Never got my head round that.... How to Nike put up with it, it would be easy to make one the same...
		
Click to expand...

He probably said something along the lines of "Either I use this grip on a method putter, or I'll keep using my Scotty Cameron"

It's the same with his TW logo on his caps and clothing. No other Nike pro's get that.

When it comes to Nikes interests in golf, I'm sure Tiger is given quite a bit more leway than most.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 3, 2013)

Gareth said:



			I'll believe that when I see it.

He's used the Ping man grip for as long as he's been a pro, I believe.
		
Click to expand...


http://www.golfwrx.com/140885/tiger-to-change-to-a-superstroke-putter-grip/

Believe.......

Edit, I tried the super slim grip and didn't really like it. Seem to work for some though as I see more and more players at my club using them.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 3, 2013)

NWJocko said:



http://www.golfwrx.com/140885/tiger-to-change-to-a-superstroke-putter-grip/

Believe.......

Edit, I tried the super slim grip and didn't really like it. Seem to work for some though as I see more and more players at my club using them.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm. Lets see if he puts it into practice in tournament play.


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 3, 2013)

I've had the Fatso and used it for 3 rounds so far. I can't believe the feel and feedback that you get through such a large grip. Really impressed with it so far. The first two rounds I was putting from 30-40ft and leaving it within 3 foot every time. I wasn't so good this weekend gone, but that was down to our greens being alot faster than usual. 

  I used to be good with the putter but recently I had allowed  a little wrist break to sneak in and try to influence the ball as it's leaving the face. Having the fatso completely eradicates this and you really feel the Hands, Wrist and arms are working as one with no chance of working seperately to one another.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 3, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Hmmmm. Lets see if he puts it into practice in tournament play.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like he's not ready to put it in play in a tournament yet. Back to the Ping man today.


----------



## granters (Oct 4, 2013)

I fitted a 2.0 to my Cleveland as my putting was very hit and miss. Tended to miss left. I can honestly say my short range putting improved overnight. I struggle with long putts though, over 10 feet as I did lose a bit of feel. I've gone back to a normal odyssey putter the same design as the Cleveland with normal grip and my putting has been exceptional. I've gone 28, 30 and 29 putts the last 3 rounds with 60 odd percent greens in regulation . The super stroke definitely stopped my wrists breaking and with practice really ingrained some good habits. I'd highly recommend a go if you're struggling. I'll be using it again when I fall out with the oddysey


----------



## CMAC (Oct 5, 2013)

NWJocko said:



http://www.golfwrx.com/140885/tiger-to-change-to-a-superstroke-putter-grip/

Believe.......

Edit, I tried the super slim grip and didn't really like it. Seem to work for some though as I see more and more players at my club using them.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is, Tiger also tried a belly putter but doesn't mean he's going to convert. He's just 'searching' like the rest of us when something isn't quite as it used to be.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 28, 2013)

Fatso going on the Frog today.  Will give it a fair chance over the winter in a bid to sort out my shoddy putting.


----------



## mchacker (Oct 28, 2013)

Flatso mid has made a huge difference to my putting, could never get my right hand on the grip before which lead to big problems with distance(lefty playing righty so right is my feel hand). Now that I can my left isn't having to do everything so the whole process feels much smoother. But what a PITA to put on, I don't think there's much adhesive left on the tape as these grips are seriously tight on a standard shaft


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 28, 2013)

mchacker said:



			Flatso mid has made a huge difference to my putting, could never get my right hand on the grip before which lead to big problems with distance(lefty playing righty so right is my feel hand). Now that I can my left isn't having to do everything so the whole process feels much smoother. But what a PITA to put on, I don't think there's much adhesive left on the tape as these grips are seriously tight on a standard shaft
		
Click to expand...

Saved myself the bother and told American Golf to fit it.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 28, 2013)

granters said:



			I fitted a 2.0 to my Cleveland as my putting was very hit and miss. Tended to miss left. I can honestly say my short range putting improved overnight. I struggle with long putts though, over 10 feet as I did lose a bit of feel. I've gone back to a normal odyssey putter the same design as the Cleveland with normal grip and my putting has been exceptional. I've gone 28, 30 and 29 putts the last 3 rounds with 60 odd percent greens in regulation . The super stroke definitely stopped my wrists breaking and with practice really ingrained some good habits. I'd highly recommend a go if you're struggling. I'll be using it again when I fall out with the oddysey
		
Click to expand...


might have a point here.  I put a fat grip on at the start of last summer.  I was sure it improved my putting.  ive since moved back to normal pistol grips and feel more comfortable with it. 

using the fat grip have ingrained some good habbits.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 29, 2013)

Got a fatso 3.0 on my Cleveland - my puts are a lot straighter especially within 6foot,


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 30, 2013)

WELL- got my putter back today with the Fatso 5.0 and took it out for 4 holes before the rain got too bad.

First impressions are that it is so bloomin' comfortable in the hands.  Second is that I now cannot use my putter well in my bag- thank goodness I have a 14 divider bag. I'll try to explain something about initial performance and feel but I'm struggling to describe it correctly, so I'll just rant;

When I took the club back on the transition, I felt the grip 'fight' my hands a little.  It was very weird.  It was almost like my wrists were wanting to get involved in breaking or twisting but the grip wasn't 'allowing' it.  Never felt anything so bizarre!

I would say that I immediately felt that my shoulders wanted to get involved more so the grip certainly looks like it's going to encourage good habits and technique.  

I'll try to practice "working with the grip" so it doesn't feel like it's fighting my shoddy wristy stroke and report back.  Going to give it until the start of March and see if it has improved things somewhat.


----------



## big_eck (Nov 16, 2013)

After really really struggling with my putting I bought a nike drone and hated the grip so I got the fatso 5.0 and I'm in love could be the putter could be the grip but after my last round I really don't care it just works!! I got my grip for Â£13 from American golf so not a bad deal at all


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 16, 2013)

28 putts for me yesterday.  I normally struggle to make less than 36.  Definitely improving.

Edited to add- this was also due to an improvement in chipping.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 5, 2013)

Seeing as I started the thread I might as well update it.

I've had the grip removed.

After trying to get used to the size of it in my hands for 4 months, I've thrown in the towel. The telling factor came about 2 weeks ago, on our 18th, where I had a lengthy lag putt (40ft-50ft) to try and get it close to save par. With the grip being quite thick, I was struggling to feel the length of the putt I needed to play. I ended up leaving it about 7ft short. Luckily I made my par with a good follow up putt. 

As we were out early, there were no groups behind us, I decided to experiment a little. My old boy has a Scotty Newport Beach 1.5 with a stock Cameron grip. I asked if I could borrow it and went back to the spot I putted from with both my Del Mar and the Beach 1.5.

I hit 3 putts with the Del Mar, then 3 with the Beach 1.5.

1st putt with the Del Mar - 5ft short.
1st Putt with the Beach  - 2ft by.

2nd putt with the Del Mar  - 4ft by
2nd Putt with the Beach - 2ft short.

3rd putt with the Del Mar - 6ft-7ft past
3rd putt with the Beach - 2ft short.

Everytime I played the Beach, I was much, much closer when lagging towards the hole, simply as I could 'feel' the length of the putt I needed rather than a numb feeling of the SuperStroke.

I'm not saying the SuperStroke grips are poor, far from it. The Superstroke grips are pretty solid grips IMHO.

However, I've never had an issue with my wrist breaking in my stroke and, after a few months reflection, the grip just feels too big in my hands and I feel I'm compromising my lag putting with the thicker grip. 

To this end I've decided to revert to type and go back to an Iomic medium putter grip which I've had fitted today. I've played this kind of grip before (... On a Bettinardi) with solid results.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry it didn't work out Gareth.

The grip still feels good in my hands but I can't say for a minute that it has changed my game.  I have made a lot more 10 to 15 footers (getting one or two a round, sometimes more) but before I wouldn't make any.  

I've changed my stroke completely after leaving everything short for 9 months and been doing OK.  This has nothing to do with the grip though!

It doesn't make you a great putter instantly but it is a comfortable option- particularly for those with big hands.


----------



## Scotty_Tom (Dec 5, 2013)

thanks for the update Gareth, my only question would be what specs are both putters? NP Beach IIRC would be 330g at 35", what specs is on your DM? 

I only mention that as ive been thinking of experimenting with a SS grip, was going to use two identical putters though, SC Golo S5 at 34", on with a custom shop Midsized grip and one with a SS grip and see how that goes.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 5, 2013)

Scotty_Tom said:



			thanks for the update Gareth, my only question would be what specs are both putters? NP Beach IIRC would be 330g at 35", what specs is on your DM? 

I only mention that as ive been thinking of experimenting with a SS grip, was going to use two identical putters though, SC Golo S5 at 34", on with a custom shop Midsized grip and one with a SS grip and see how that goes.
		
Click to expand...

The Newport my old boy has is, as you say, 35" and 330g head.

My Del Mar was fitted. Has a 33" shaft and 350g head weight.

So, in a nut shell, the difference in shaft length (2") is made up with a heavier head in the Del Mar (350g vs 330g) so not a _massive_ difference.

One of the main reasons I wanted to try the SuperStroke (... Other than being a larger grip) was to alter the swing weight of the Del Mar, which you should also consider if thinking of a change.

The stock Pistolero grip that came with the Scotty tips the scales at 83g from memory. The mid slim 2.0 I had fitted weighed only 50g, so a difference of 34g (.... Or about 7 swing weight points). This made the head feel much heavier through the swing, which I prefer and was the desired effect I was after.

Now I've moved away from the Superstroke to an Iomic grip that is 65g (15g heavier than the SS), the swing weight is now 4 points heavier than standard and still feels good. 

If, however, you don't want to increase the swing weight, you'd be best adding a little lead tape at the grip end of the club :thup:


----------



## slicer79 (Dec 31, 2013)

Put a 2.0 on my putter today. Feels nice, won't get to try it properly until Saturday. Regardless of how it performs I'm going to be patient with it. Not expecting miracles but any improvement would be a result


----------

